# Der Acer GD245HQbid oder der Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ



## Docy (27. Oktober 2010)

Eigntl. hatte ich die Monitorfrage schon für den Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ entschieden, allerdings seh ich jetzt diesen Acer Acer GD245HQbid, der den Vorteil von HDMI und 2ms hat. Der Samsung hat DVI-I und 3ms.
Vom 23,6 Zoller zum 22er mach ich mal keinen Kauf abhängig, im Gegenteil, beim 22er schon die 1650x1050er Auflösung meine Graka und so kann länger alles auf HighestSettings gezockt werden.

Eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Whitey (27. Oktober 2010)

Docy schrieb:


> allerdings seh ich jetzt diesen Acer GD245HQbid, der den Vorteil von HDMI und 2ms hat.



1.HDMI ist allerdings ein Vorteil, die Frage ist nur ob du ihn überhaupt nutzt. 
2. Die Reaktionszeit ist eine Herstellerangabe (grau zu grau) und damit nicht Ausagekräftig, die wirklichen Angaben liegen bei 14ms und zwar bei beiden Monitoren. 



Docy schrieb:


> Der Samsung hat DVI-I und 3ms.



Der Samsung hat einen DVI-D (Duallink)

Fazit:

^^^^^^^^^^Samsung ^^^^^^^^^^                                           ^Acer

Reaktionszeit:^^14ms ^^^^                                                     ^^^^^^^^^14ms
Coronabildung:^^nein                                                        ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ja
Inputlag:                    ^^^^^2ms                                                        ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^18ms


----------



## Docy (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich wills kurz machen: Ich bin n Hadcore-Zocker, wenn man so will. Ich hab also keine Wahl als mir den Samsung zu holn. Btw, wie häng ich n DVI-D an? Ich hab bis jetzt seit einiger Zeit mit nem Gaming-Notebook gelebt, d.h. keine Erfahrung mit den ganzen Anschlüssen.
Via HDMI gehts ja net, mit nem Adapter vermut ich mal?


----------



## Whitey (27. Oktober 2010)

DVI-D(Duallink) ist ein eigenes Kabel das zur übertragung von 120Hz und sehr hohen Auflösungen benötigt wird, es wird wie jedes andere DVI-kabel einfach an den DVI-Ausgang der Grafikkarte angeschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps: Beim Samsung 2233RZ liegt übrigens so ein DVI-D (Duallink) Kabel bei.


----------



## Docy (27. Oktober 2010)

THX, gute Grafik.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Oktober 2010)

HDMI ist eh nicht in der Lage die bei 120hz benötigten Bandbreiten zu bieten, zummindest nicht im PC berreich, kann zum Samsung nix sagen, hab den Acer, bin super zufrieden damit 
keine schlieren, kein inputlag, kein ghosting ... zum zocken super, spiel die letzten tage wieder viel css, alg. eigentlich alles ausser simulationen wie z.b. sims sowas kommt mir nich auf die platte  und nein, der acer hat keine Corona-Bildung ... 
und als hardcore zocker würd ich mich auch beschreiben 
hab zwei FullHD monitore, der eine, der 23,6'' Acer 16:9 zum Daddeln, nen 24'' hp 16:10 zum surfen etc...

edit:
beim acer liegen die nötigen kabel dual-link dvi bei sowie stromstecker fürs europ. umland... bei, wieso auch immer  
wenn hier schon beiliegende kabel als argument aufgeführet werden 

edit2:
hab grad ma deine anforderungen richtig  gelesen, würd dir auch den samsung raten, hab den passenden rechner um den acer in nativer auflösung zu nutzen, daher wird z.b. input lag niedriger ausfallen als wenn der up/downscalen muss. auch war bei mir von vornerein klar das ich nen fullhd monitor haben will.

aber wie gesagt, ich kann den acer nur weiterempfehlen, grade zum Zocken auch halte ich ihn mit seiner größe und der auflösung für das 'zukunftssicherere' modell 

edit3:
ohne dual-link dvi ausgang am laptop wirst du die 120hz wohl nicht nutzen können, kenn mich aber mit notebooks nur am rande aus und garantiert nicht mit den verbauten anschlüssen 
allerdings sind mir bei pc componenten keine hdmi > 1.2 anschlüsse bekannt und die haben nicht genug bandbreite für 120hz monitore ...
diese brauchen min hdmi 1.3a oder besser

p.s.
ich glaube ich habe fertig


----------



## Whitey (27. Oktober 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> keine schlieren, kein inputlag, kein ghosting ... zum zocken super, spiel die letzten tage wieder viel css, alg. eigentlich alles ausser simulationen wie z.b. sims sowas kommt mir nich auf die platte  und nein, der acer hat keine Corona-Bildung ...



Hast du auch eine Quelle die das beweist was du behauptest, oder sind das deine eigenen Erfahrungen, denn ich weiss zu 100 prozent das der Acer 18ms Inputlag aufweist und zudem auch ein Coronaeffect sichtbar ist.

@Docy 

Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn überhaupt?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Oktober 2010)

ich hab den acer hier stehen .... ist meine eigene subjektive meinung zu diesem monitor.
und input lag, ka woher du des wissen tust, die hersteller geben diesen nicht bekannt ...
zusätzlich wird durch interpolation des bildes (up/downscaling) der input lag jedes monitors erhöht.
ka, ich empfinde keinerlei inputlag bei meinem acer und corona effekte sind mir noch nicht aufgefallen.
bei 3d vision darstellung kann es je nach einstellung zu ghosting/corona kommen, dies ist jedoch technologie bedingt und kann mit ensprechendem finetuning auch für 3d darstellung optimiert werden, darauf habe ich mich aber nicht bezogen, da der TE 3D-Vision mit keinem wort erwähnt hat, ich bezog mich auf das reine 2d Spiele gefühlt und das ist genial mit diesem Monitor!


----------



## Docy (27. Oktober 2010)

Nein, am Notebook doch nicht. Das Notebook hat mit BC2 seine Grenze erreicht und wird jetzt nur noch als mobiles Gerät verwendet bzw. sekundär zum Surfen nebenher laufen.

Andessen Stelle tritt ein leistungsstarker Gaming-Tower, so viel sei dir versichert. Aber wo wir schon bei den Leistungsbulliden sind:

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich ne GTX460 oder ne ´ATI Radeon HD 5850, nehme. 
Und jetzt kommt der PUNKT:

Also als Brillenträger bin ich ja noch nicht geneigt nVidias 3D-Vision zu kaufen, aber ich kauf ja so oder so für die Zukunft und weil man die 120Hz auch beim Zocken ohne 3D merkt, nen 120 Hzer.
Die Ati kann ja gar nicht 3D auf 120 Hz unterstützen, folglich: nehme ich die Ati, hab ich zwar immer noch nen Vorteil belangens FPS, aber so richtig ausnutzen (in Zukunft vielleicht) kann ich den Samsung nur mit der GTX460.

Ok, ich geb zu, ich habs recht kompliziert geschrieben, aber ich denk es is klar, was ich meine. 
Kurz: welche Graka?

Also versteht mich nicht falsch, ein 120Hzer ist auch ohne 3D um Längen besser als ein herkömmlicher mit um die 80Hz. Aber theorethisch macht es mehr sind, nVidia zu kaufen, auch wenn ATI wie immer nachziehen wird.

EDIT: ich seh grad dass in der zwischenzeit währedn ich schrieb weissi sich zu wort meldete:
also noch gar keine, um deine Frage zu beantworten. entweder die gtx460 1gb, oder die ati 5850 1gb. ich seh grad nen interessanten komplettpc wo ne ati 5970 2 gb drinn ist, ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - PC-Systeme - Acer - Acer Aspire M7811 ..... ich denk du hast jetzt nen eindruck was ich suche. ich beweg mich beim tower bei 1000+200€


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Oktober 2010)

Hab wegen 3d-Vision ne 480 von Zotac (und bin brillenträger), wenn du atm kein 3D Planst würd ich dir aber eher zu ner ATI graka raten ohne das für und wieder zum xtausendsten mal durchzukauen  
und was die zukunft betrifft, wenn du in zukunft 3d vision nutzen willst, wirst du dir wahrscheinlich in zukunft die dann eine aktuelle generation nvidia holen, daher defeniere zukunft und schau dann ob ati oder nvidia 
und waren nich für q1 2011 neue nvidia grakas angekündigt ... ? xD


----------



## Whitey (27. Oktober 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> und input lag, ka woher du des wissen tust, die hersteller geben diesen nicht bekannt ...



Ich beziehe die informationen zu meinen Aussagen aus dem PCGH-Monitortest der in der Ausgabe 07/2010 vertreten war.

Hier noch ein Text in Englisch:



> Zitat:3D-Vision-blog
> 
> The next important thing for every gamer is the input lag, or at least  it should be, no matter if the games will be played in 2D or S3D mode.  In my last input lag tests I was able to confirm that the 120Hz  Viewsonic has little to no input lag compared to a good CRT monitor, so  how well does new 120Hz Acer GD245HQ compare to that, you can see on the  video. Use the pause button to compare the numbers on both displays,  the video is shot with a camera recording at 240 fps which is more than  enough for the displays 120Hz (120fps). Slower response (lower number of  milliseconds) means input lag (delay) of the image because of the  processing before being show on the screen. The Acer shows from zero to  about 15-16 ms delay compared to the ViewSonic, but have in mind that  both displays are running a clone image (using DVI splitter) with  resolution of 1680×1050 which is not the native one for the Full HD Acer  display!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCf2L2O0MiY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Docy (27. Oktober 2010)

schon möglich dass für q1 neue nvidias kommen, aber ich brauch den PC JETZT. es tat mir im herzen weh, bc2 auf lowest settings zu zocken...willste sehen? ich warn dich, es tut weh: 

[WindowSettings]
Width=1024
Height=768
Fullscreen=true
RefreshRate=60
VSync=false
[Sound]
Quality=low
VoipEnable=false
SpeakerCount=0
[Graphics]
Effects=low
Soldiers=low
Vehicles=low
Overgrowth=low
Undergrowth=low
StaticObjects=low
Terrain=low
Shadows=low
Bloom=false
HSAO=false
MSAA=0
Water=low
MainQuality=custom
Texture=low
DxVersion=9
Aniso=0
Detail=low
RenderAheadLimit=0 => ganz schlimmmmmmmmm
Fov=55

und für swtfu2, portal 2, BLACK OPS, .... da darf sich das nicht wiederholen. ich hab solang gewartet wie es nur geht, aber jetzt MUSS es sein. soviel zu bis q1 2011 warten.


@weisse:
also du sagst, der acer is nix. das vid sieht bedenklich aus....der samsung scheint mir runder zu sein bzgl gesamtpaket


----------



## Whitey (27. Oktober 2010)

@Docy 

Welche der vorgeschlagenen Grafikkarten du dir aussuchst bleibt dir überlassen, was ich allerdings vergessen habe ist das du blueray 3D mit dem Samsung 2233RZ nicht benutzen kannst, leider verstehe selbst nicht wieso.

Quelle:

3D Vision Requirements


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Oktober 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> Ich beziehe die informationen zu meinen Aussagen aus dem PCGH-Monitortest der in der Ausgabe 07/2010 vertreten war.
> 
> Hier noch ein Text in Englisch:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCf2L2O0MiY&feature=player_embedded



genau und das ist das problem der acer interpoliert an dieser stelle.
wenn solche tests gemacht werden und monitor 1 tritt unter optimalbedingungen gegen monitor 2 an der irgendwelche kompromisse eingehen muss um vergleichbar zu wirken die auf die leistung gehen, ist dies kein objektiver test mehr.
genausogut kann ich nen golf gegen den ferrari atreten lassen wenn es um familienauto geht, ferrari 0, golf 100%
durch die interpolation ergeben sich im normallfall ~10-20 ms delay je nach güte der im monitor verbauten chips, daher ist das video nicht zu gebrauchen, lass den viewsonic downscalen weil bei 1920x1080 gesplittet wird und der input lag dreht sich zu gunsten ders acer .... wie mich solche mistvideos aufregen 
ich nutz den auf full hd und kann kein input lag für mich festlegen.


----------



## Whitey (27. Oktober 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> genau und das ist das problem der acer interpoliert an dieser stelle.
> ich nutz den auf full hd und kann kein input lag für mich festlegen.



Ja, der Acer nutzt in diesem Fall nicht seine Native Auflösung, das tut aber nichts zur Sache, denn PCGH hat ihn in der Nativen Auflösung getestet und dort hatte er 18ms Inputlag.


----------



## Docy (27. Oktober 2010)

Ihr verunsichert mich alle noch.^^
Das mit dem BlueRay-3d is sone Sache....wo ich doch gar kein BlueRay einbauen wollte.
Deiner Aussage nach zu urteilen hast du selber BlueRay? Mal ehrlich, taugt das oder is das viel Schall und Rauch...ich mein, ja, der Industrie taugt es sicherlich, sone BlueRay-Disc is doppeltdreifach so teuer wie ne normale, auch wenn sie jetzt billiger wurden.
Und bis Games in BlueRay-Qualität kommen, oh......Utopien.........., und 90% wird der Screen zum Zocken genutzt.

Kurzum: Unter der Berücksichtigung, dass mir BlueRay und 3D und damit auch BlueRay3D in nächster Zeit relativ egal sein werden, was isn jetzt eurer Meinung nach der beste? Ich dachte der Samsung SyncMaster 2233R läuft ohne jegliche Zockerhindernisse wie Tearing usw...am besten.
Alternativen? Weil ich muss mich so langsam entscheiden.....my time is running out. der november rückt näher. t-14 tage.


----------



## Whitey (27. Oktober 2010)

Docy schrieb:


> Das mit dem BlueRay-3d is sone Sache....wo ich doch gar kein BlueRay einbauen wollte.



Wenns du sowieso kein Blueray laufwerk einbauen wolltest ist das für dich ja eigenltich egal.



Docy schrieb:


> Deiner Aussage nach zu urteilen hast du selber BlueRay?



Nein, ich habe kein Blueray laufwerk, ich habe die informations zufällig gelesen und war etwas entäuscht darüber, deswegen hab ich es erwähnt, nicht das du denkst "juhu jetzt kann ich alles was mit 3-D zutun hat nutzen" und bist hinterher dann entäuscht das Blueray 3D nicht funktioniert. 

Hier noch mal die Quelle der info: 3D Vision Requirements


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Oktober 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> Ja, der Acer nutzt in diesem Fall nicht seine Native Auflösung, das tut aber nichts zur Sache, denn PCGH hat ihn in der Nativen Auflösung getestet und dort hatte er 18ms Inputlag.



hab die entsprechende pcgh nicht, daher kein kommentar 
ich sage für meinen teil und wen der 30ms hatte im pcgh test, meiner zeigt weder corona effekte noch habe ich probleme mit input lag, vielleicht sollt ich entweder einfach mal wieder zum optiker und mit einer mir nicht vorliegenden  pcgh ausgabe (laut inet wars 05/2010 und pcgh war die einzige von 5 tests die ich grade sehe die den hohen input lag anprangern) und einem nicht repräsentativem video beugen 

btw. ct und gamestar bescheinigen ihm gute raktionszeiten als + Punkt an was sich ohne pcgh tests schmähen zu wollen, die les ich immer als erstes, mit meinen eigenen erfahrungen deckt


----------



## Docy (27. Oktober 2010)

Hm, ok. Wofür außer zum Filmeschauen braucht man Blueray? Soweit ich nicht ganz lagge, lol, neologismus unter pclern, unterstützen games bis jetzt kein blueray. und wenn die zeit reif ist, dann werden die blueraygames aber mächtig leistung fressen, soviel sei sicher.
Ich such mir mal die letzten Hardwarekomponenten zusammen und melde mich wieder, dann kann ich vlt. mehr über die Zollzahl sagen. Kleiner heißt immer höhere Settings auf lange Zeit hin.


----------



## Whitey (27. Oktober 2010)

Der Samsung 2233RZ ist derzeit der beste 22" Gamingmonitor.

Der beste 23" Gamingmonitor ist leider nicht der Acer sondern der Alienware Optx AW2310.

Auf die Frage welcher der bessere Gamingmonitor ist Samsung 2233RZ oder  AcerGD245HQbid ist ganz klar der Samsung 2233RZ besser da er nur 2ms  Inputlag auf weisst gegen 18ms beim AcerGD245HQbid, der Samsung hat auch  keine Coronabildung im gegensatz zum Acer. Falls jemand meine Aussagen  infrage stellt soll bitte im PCGH-Monitortest vom 07/2010 nachlesen.


----------



## Docy (27. Oktober 2010)

Ok, dann fühl ich mich schonmal beim Monitor sicher. 
Die einzige große Überlegung, die jetzt allerdings nicht diesen Thread betrifft, ist, ob ich mir 2 GB VRAM zulegen soll oder doch mit 1gb bei begnügen. das macht ca+100euro aufpreis, und ich weiß nicht, obs das braucht, da der pc immer nur so stark wie das schwächste glied in der kette ist. fang ich an bei der graka so hochzugehen, wo doch ne gtx460 schon mehr als genug ist, dann kann ich gleich in die Sphären der 6Cores aufsteigen...

ich denk mal n 4core mit gtx460 sollte reichen. alle 2 jahre verdoppelt sich laut iwem die transistorenzahl der cpus, dazu wirds billiger und für das geld, das ich jetzt in ne höhere graka steck, wär ein ssd wohl sinnvoller.


----------



## kress (27. Oktober 2010)

Der 2233RZ ist ein sehr guter Monitor, da kann ich Weissi nur beipflichten, ich habe ihn selbst im Einsatz.
Tolle Farben, gutes Bild. Ich kann ihn auch nur empfehlen.
Ich muss zugeben, das der Acer ein sehr gutes Bild hat, aber das ist ja nicht alles.

Edit: 1gb Vram reichen.

Damit kann man auf 1680x1050 Crysis auf max. Details und vollem AA spielen.
Auch in Full-HD läuft der Vram nicht voll.
Ersten wenn ich mit Downsampling anfange, wirds heftig.


----------



## Whitey (27. Oktober 2010)

Docy schrieb:


> ob ich mir 2 GB VRAM zulegen soll oder doch mit 1gb bei begnügen. das macht ca+100euro aufpreis



Falls du vorhast ohne Bildverbesserndemassnahmen zuspielen, sprich ohne Downsampling oder Supersampling via N-hancer reichen 1Gb bei der Auflösung aufjedenfall aus.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Oktober 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> Der Samsung 2233RZ ist derzeit der beste 22" Gamingmonitor.
> 
> Der beste 23" Gamingmonitor ist leider nicht der Acer sondern der Alienware Optx AW2310.
> 
> Auf die Frage welcher der bessere Gamingmonitor ist Samsung 2233RZ oder  AcerGD245HQbid ist ganz klar der Samsung 2233RZ besser da er nur 2ms  Inputlag auf weisst gegen 18ms beim AcerGD245HQbid, der Samsung hat auch  keine Coronabildung im gegensatz zum Acer. Falls jemand meine Aussagen  infrage stellt soll bitte im PCGH-Monitortest vom 07/2010 nachlesen.



ich stell aufgrund meiner eigenen erfahrung deine aussage in frage, allerdings nur bezüglich input lag und corona.
das es bessere monitore gibt und der samsung ein ausgezeichneter monitor ist, unterstütze ich ohne zu zögern


----------



## Whitey (27. Oktober 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich stell aufgrund meiner eigenen erfahrung deine aussage in frage, allerdings nur bezüglich input lag und corona.



Och, würde ich den Artikel jetzt gerne einscannen und dir unter die Nase halten, aber dann gibt es sicher Ärger wegen Copyright.


----------



## Docy (27. Oktober 2010)

Denk ich auch.  EDIT HIER: lol, das "denke ich auch bezieht sich auf VRAM, nicht dein Copyright-Problem^^
(ich frag mich grad wie viel strom n led Lüfter mehr verbraucht als einer ohne led. Werd wohl kein led einbauen ;D   )
@topic
Gut, ich denk nächste Woche werd ich dann alles hier haben und kann, bei Bedarf, Feedback geben. Aber ich denk der samsung wird mich nicht enttäuschen.


----------



## kress (27. Oktober 2010)

Eine LED braucht sehr wenig Strom, fällt kaum ins Gewicht.


----------



## Docy (27. Oktober 2010)

Wo wir grad sone gemütliche Runde sind... seit wann gibts denn mini-HDMI und wo is der Unterschied zu HDMI? Was letzteres is is klar.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Oktober 2010)

mini hdmi, juni 2006, steckertyp ab hdmi 1.3 in den spezifikationen enthalten
unterschied ist der andere steckertyp

edit:
input lag vom acer ist auf jeden fall besser als von meinem 24'' hp, aber aufgrund mangelnder photoausrüstung verzichte ich mal darauf den crt ausm keller hochzuschleppen, der test aus ct' oder gamestar sind leider online auch nicht frei verfügbar ansonsten würd ich sie als antwort auf den copyright geschützten pcgh test posten


----------



## Docy (27. Oktober 2010)

Und was hälst du von SSD? Geld wert oder netter Luxus? Ich mein, ich stell nebnher die Config fertig, deswegen dieser Fragenhagel.^^ Ach eins noch: Wie viel und wo habt ihr den SyncMaster 2233RZgekauft?
Momentan seh ich ihn für 240 auf Alternate und 230 auf mindfactory. oder habt ihr retail gekauft? weil da fängt der preis >300 an...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/24219-cann0nf0dder.html


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Oktober 2010)

ich habe 2 ssd, 2 intel x-25m 80 gig.
1 für os und 1 für spiele 
die bootzeit des systems und bei spielen mit langer ladezeit (fallout 3/ new vegas z.b.) sind extrem kurz, eine nette und nützliche spielerei wenn man es gerne etwas schneller mag, aber im endeffekt beim aktuellen marktpreis würd ich sagen luxus 

edit: falls du ein mmorpg spielst, stell dir vor du kommst in ne stadt mit 1000 leuten online um dich rum und alle texturen sind schon geladen, sprich nix popt mehr auf wenn du dich drehst oder so, aber das wars auch schon, sobald er die texturen im speicher hat merkt man bei spielen nix mehr von ssd. 
ansosnten bemerkt man natürlich die enorme startgeschwindigkeit aller dort installierten programme, hab z.b. firefox auf der ssd wo win7 drauf ist installiert, 1 start des browsers nach reboot in weniger als 1 sekunde, luxus halt, aber seitdem is nix mehr mit kaffe kochen wärend des bootens.
bei komplexeren programmen z.b. eclipse (ne software development suite) mit verschiedenen plugins merkt man erst richtig was man an einer ssd hat


----------



## Docy (27. Oktober 2010)

2 gleich. Also ich werd wenn dann 1T HDD für Games und Rest, und eine 60GB SSD fürs OS nehmen, sollte ich eine nehmen.
EDIT:
Noch nie ein MMORPG gezockt, aber SWTOR wirds mir wohl antun.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Oktober 2010)

ich kann nix zu sandforce controlern bei ssd sagen, glaub bei den meisten 60 gig sind die heutzutage verbaut, kann aber auch nen indilix oder so sein, dann müsste die auch zutreffen wie bei intel, aber du sollstest ca 20% der kapazität einer ssd frei halten, ansonsten kann es zu leistungseinbrüchen kommen (hab ich gelesen, aber nicht selber getestet oder so)
daher hab ich mich für 80 gig modelle entschieden


----------



## Docy (27. Oktober 2010)

Und selbst wenn: 40 GB für OS und wichtigste Progs sollten genug sein. Die SSD werd ich ja auch nicht so "zumüllen" wie die HDD. 

Auf der 1. Seite hast du geschrieben, du bist auch Brillenträger und hast nVidia3D. Wie isn das, wenn man auf der Brille noch ne Brille hat. Also ich hab mir jetzt Avatar nicht angeschaut, aber ich stell mir das unbequem vor. An sich hab ich aber fast schon Lust auf 3D, v.a. weil CODBO 100% 3D unterstützen wird.
EDIT 
Oder wie is das Feeling, das Gameplay in 3D. Is es wirklich so toll? Hab die Gamescom versäumt, sonst hätt ichs schon selbst probiert.

EDIT2: oh 20%, nicht 20GB, na dann, immerhin noch 48GB.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Oktober 2010)

3d mit brille, hmmm, erinnerst du dich an deinen ersten tag mit deiner regulären brille ? das ist ein ganz ähnliches gefühl, rein vom trageeindruck, es kitzelt am nasenrücken etc.... 
avatar war hammer auf 3d, am anfang hab ich die brille noch bemerkt, aber nach einiger fängt es an sich 'normaler' zu fühlen, die 3d vision brille hat etwas länger benötigt bis sie sich 'normal' anfühlt.
aber trotz pc-165 headset und brille ist es ok und drückt nicht oder so 
würde dir aber auf jeden fall vorher nen 3d kinobesuch empfehlen, bei manchen personen kann 3d darstellung wegen abweichen von dem was gleichgewichtsorgan behauptet zu kopfschmerzen führen.

das feeling an sich, kommt drauf an, metro2033 und fallout 3 sind unglaublich, left 4 dead 2 mit den hunderten zombies ebenso, spiele wo du einen mauszeiger brauchst, sind nicht wirklich nett da der hud der meisten spiele über der 3d ebene liegt und man verliert dann bewegbare teile wie z.b. den mauscoursor 
mit persönlich gefällt zocken in 3d und je nach titel und wie gut er 3d vision unterstützt nutze ich es ausgiebig bis gar nicht 
allerdings wird durch die shutter technik das bild dunkler, so das 3d zocken eher was für frühe bis späten abend ist oder wenn der raum entsprechend abzudunkeln ist, was bei metro2033 z.b. echt verdammt angepisst hat, hab mich selten so häufig erschreckt


----------



## Docy (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich werds auf jeden Fall erstmal testen bevor ichs kauf.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2010)

Im MediaMarkt sind immer 3D-Bildschirme ausgestellt. Letztens war da auch das neue ASUS 3D-Notebook. Mir persönlich gefällt 3D ganz gut. Aber das ist bei jedem Menschen anders.


----------



## qugel (2. November 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> Och, würde ich den Artikel jetzt gerne einscannen und dir unter die Nase halten, aber dann gibt es sicher Ärger wegen Copyright.



Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ: Was bringen 120 Hertz ohne 3D-Brille? - samsung 

Da sind die Fakten


----------

